# Injured golden in Idaho



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

This is so sad.There is an injured golden[mix?]at the Minidoka animal control in Paul Idaho.she has been in a fight,shot by a bb gun,and dumped at this high kill shelter.it is possible she is pregnant.she has open wounds to the bone on her face,and is limping.They administer No vetting,so she is sitting,suffering in her cage.kennels are hosed down with dogs and pups in them,so infection and disease are widespread.We are trying to get her to rescue.she is in cage 2,and her name is Flika,shes only 3.Thanks!
Link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15700920


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

so very sad, I hope that she can be saved and helped... please keep us posted if you hear anything!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I need to stop reading posts about injured dogs getting no veterinary care in so-called 'shelters.' This sort of stuff makes me nauseous. I hope someone can rescue this poor girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is horrible and sad.....what makes people do what they do to these innocent animals. I sure hope someone will help this poor girl!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Their petfinder page doesn't work and their AC site doesn't list the pets that are there.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thankfully I have a son smarter than I that can post pictures!..This shelter just euthed 13 pups with parvo,and has a dozen more in...mostly black labs.its very sad. small rural towns with no spay/neuter programs.A volunteer is going to temp test the golden with other dogs this morning,if she is agressive,they will euth her....I agree,I have no idea why these places are called shelters.couldnt be farther from the truth.I will keep you updated.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

poor baby


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh that poor sweet girl.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Great news!!!this girl is going to foster today,with a couple of the pups as well...Rescue is picking her up this week!...also another rescue is going to take the other dog involved in the fight..they both temp tested fine...Whew!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is wonderful news. What rescue took her? I'll send them some lunch money.

You are wonderful too. How's Bucky?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

How can this, itself, not be considered Animal Abuse?

I just don't get it.



Luna2 said:


> This is so sad.There is an injured golden[mix?]at the Minidoka animal control in Paul Idaho.she has been in a fight,shot by a bb gun,and dumped at this high kill shelter.it is possible she is pregnant.she has open wounds to the bone on her face,and is limping.They administer No vetting,so she is sitting,suffering in her cage.kennels are hosed down with dogs and pups in them,so infection and disease are widespread.We are trying to get her to rescue.she is in cage 2,and her name is Flika,shes only 3.Thanks!
> Link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15700920


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

thank you for finding help for this girl and the other dog!!

GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

The Companion Golden Rescue in West Jordan Utah took the golden,and 4 Paws in Logan Utah took the lab mix!they were getting picked up and off to the vet today,along with a few pups...Thanks!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luna2 said:


> Great news!!!this girl is going to foster today,with a couple of the pups as well...Rescue is picking her up this week!...also another rescue is going to take the other dog involved in the fight..they both temp tested fine...Whew!


so great to hear this! thanks for the update


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sadly,none of the pups got out.they euthed all of them yesterday and a bunch of older dogs as well.They were afraid of another parvo outbreak....Happily these 2 made it out,in the nick of time,and the golden is currently at the vets!...Coppersmom,Bucky is doing great...he had to go to the vet for an ear infection 2 days ago,he has lost 35 pounds!!!!!He is down to 109 lbs,down from 146.All of his hair has come in and he looks awesome.I will post some pics on a different thread.Thanks for asking!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Keep us posted on Bucky and *just think by your emlg. and contacting rescues you saved this Golden Ret. and the Labrador Ret.*
I am so very sorry for the puppies and older dogs who didn't make it out.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That is so sad. Didn't animal control know they were being rescued? It is nice to heat the other two were saved. Please keep us updated on the golden if you are able.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a wonderful update on this girl..her wounds have healed,and she will be looking for her new home this week.Turns out she is a total sweetheart,not a mean bone in her body...Im certain she will be adopted very quickly!heres her new and improved photo..looks like a different dog!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I love happy endings! Amazing what a little TLC and medical care will do. As for the animal control facility that didn't bother to treat her wounds -- it should be shut down, the people fired, and reopened under new management.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:--big_grin::--heart:
(thank you for loving them - without knowing them)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a horrible place! I can't understand how in our "civilized" world things like this continue to happen. Heartless people are the ONLY ones that could be at all involved with this... I hope karma comes around!!

I'm so happy for that sweet girl! Her "after" picture is gorgeous. Bless you for helping her to find salvation!


----------

